# anyone here?



## risc32 (Jul 27, 2013)

sure it's nikon but i've got some stuff made by people other than canon. sometimes i even use it!
seriously, is this rig nuts? I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## Menace (Jul 27, 2013)

Pretty crazy set up for sure. 

The verticle distance between the two camera bodies looks odd - the photog will surely get back ache from stooping!


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 27, 2013)

Two focal lengths aimed at the same target???


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 27, 2013)

Nikon pah, anything they can do Canon can do better 

http://www.sportsshooter.com/special_feature/30fps/index.html


----------



## Skulker (Jul 27, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> Nikon pah, anything they can do Canon can do better
> 
> http://www.sportsshooter.com/special_feature/30fps/index.html



Now I'm not sure but I think maybe there is a chance that good old ankorwatt may just disagree with you. ;D


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 27, 2013)

Skulker said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Nikon pah, anything they can do Canon can do better
> ...




I doubt it, he'll still be in his summer house. Anyway, looking at the bizarre setup maybe that _is_ temple guy. Wasn't taken in Finland was it ?


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 27, 2013)

I hope he isn't shooting a moving target, or the pole will get in the way.

Let's see. Two camera bodies, two different lenses. Why not two tripods? If for no other reason, if the rig goes down, at least one won't get trashed. Just saying...

sek


----------



## schill (Jul 30, 2013)

I've mounted a point and shoot (I think it was the ELPH 300) on the hot shoe of my 7D to get simultaneous video while I was shooting stills. Not quite the same thing.

The video wasn't great, but it captured the context of the stills.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 30, 2013)

Perhaps he gives a piggy back ride to another photog for the top camera. ;D


----------



## tntwit (Jul 30, 2013)

schill said:


> I've mounted a point and shoot (I think it was the ELPH 300) on the hot shoe of my 7D to get simultaneous video while I was shooting stills. Not quite the same thing.
> 
> The video wasn't great, but it captured the context of the stills.



DP Review had an article a few months back highlighting someone doing the same thing at a concert. They had a link to the final product. 

It was actually pretty good.

Based on my memory of that article, that was the first thing I though of when I saw the picture of this setup.


----------



## dgatwood (Aug 10, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> Two focal lengths aimed at the same target???



That would be my guess as well. One camera probably triggers the other one so that every close-up shot is paired with a bit longer shot just in case the cropping on the close-up isn't quite ideal.


----------

